# here's Jack



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks better as a large full screen pic...


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

great pic!!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it's fun chasing them for pics....I fill up a gig card every time...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha! so true...Wonderful photo


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice male! How big is he? Have any other pics??


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice blue.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

MacFish said:


> Nice male! How big is he? Have any other pics??


about 5"

couple more...
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3060/2417215990_eef31b3926.jpg?v=0
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/2415366698_d222f2ac48.jpg?v=0


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> about 5"
> 
> couple more...
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3060/2417215990_eef31b3926.jpg?v=0


Wow, is that the same fish? That pic looks female. The first one you posted looks male.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

MacFish said:


> Wow, is that the same fish? That pic looks female. The first one you posted looks male.


different fish. The first doesn't have stripes over it's nose. I really can't remember which this one is, but looks to be my 2nd largest, so could well be the female mate to the first pic. I've got to start figuring out which is which and document in pics...but 13 are hard to get good pics of each and remember which is which.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I bet! Are all 13 in the same tank? If so, what size tank is it? I'm looking for some females if you need to get rid of any.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

here's the full sized pics.

http://gtaaquaria.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=321&cat=500&ppuser=2621
http://gtaaquaria.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=320&cat=500&ppuser=2621

90G with the firemouth and Pleco. They came from a smaller tank.

They all grew up together. Not sure I want to get rid of any ...yet. Wouldn't want to mess up the balance of power in the tank.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

just found this...


> Generally females will have blue spangling covering the entire gill plate. On males it only goes down halfway.


that might be an easier "tell"....gonna check tonight.



> the males have more "Spangles" of color than the females. The males are also larger and have more pointed fins with very little blue color on their gill covers. Females are also more "Squat" in shape.





> The trouble is that there is no 100% reliable way to sex Jack Dempsey's. Males are a little "longer" in the body and females a little stockier. The females carry their weight in the abdomen a little more. The problem is that all Dempseys vary somewhat in shape so you could have two males that look a little different in shape. Basically, it takes seeing a bunch of them over time to be able to spot the differences.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Definitely female










Definitely male


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

if going by "Spangles" of color on the gill plates is accurate, I've got 5 females. I might have too many males...but then again maybe the extra will keep the alpha from picking on any single male to a minimum. 

Looks like Jack and Jill....are doing their thing. Here's hoping.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

The females have blue blotches on the lower gill plate. Sometime males will have speckles there as well but nothing like the females have. Males typically have more colour on the rest of their bodies. 

If Jack and Jill spawn, the rest of them are going to be in for a world of hurt.

They will easily take over at least half of the tank which doesn't leave much room for the other 11.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I was told they spawned before in a smaller tank, so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Since there are a lot of targets, you might be okay. The fry wont last in that tank though. When Mom and Dad get lazy, the other ones will swoop in.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Once they hatch the fry will be isolated. Papa Jack isn't being too aggressive, just chasing away anyone coming close. Protecting about a 1/3 of the tank, so still lots of room.

Here's some pics..























...keeping an eye on all directions...lol

and..


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

well a lot of unfertilized eggs...









and this afternoon, the rock was clean....somebody ate em.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice male. Sorry about the spawn but there will be many more 
They will get it right.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah, don't know what I'd do with that many more fish anyways....I'd have to set up the 55G.


----------

